# DRAMA, DRAMA, DRAMA! Very dark, bombshell eyes :)



## mello (May 29, 2009)

Today we were supposed to go to the fair, and then the weather decided to change last minute and now it's supposed to rain! Ugh. Our power was out for nearly 15 minutes, it was terrible. 

Anyways, I FINALLY figured out how to take better makeup shots! It's all about the natural light and digital macro modes, baby! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*FACE*
Lancome's La Base Pro (Primer)
Lancome's Effacernes Concealer
Dior Airflash Foundation
Lancome bronzer in Solaire
Dior Skinflash 
MAC Sculpt and Shape powder in Accentuate and Sculpt
Coastal Scents blush (from the palette)

*EYES*
Lancome Poudre Sourcils pencil (brows)
Provici Shadow Magnet (base)
MAC Black Tied
MAC Patina
MAC Crystal Avalanche
Lancome stylo waterproof in noir
Lancome Hypnose Mascara (bottom lashes)
Quo Lashes


*LIPS*
MAC Blankety l/s
MAC Underage l/g





I was just trying out my new base, so it's not as blended as it should be cause I'm still getting a feel for it 





















Thanks for looking, CC welcome!


----------



## claralikesguts (May 29, 2009)

omg your hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but the whole look is gorgeous!


----------



## prettysecrets (May 29, 2009)

great look! beautiful pics!


----------



## mello (May 29, 2009)

Haha, thank you!


----------



## blackeneddove (May 29, 2009)

Wow you are seriously GORGEOUS! This look is great on you, you look hot! I love the quality of the pics.. I'm still getting a feel for taking them


----------



## TISH1124 (May 29, 2009)

you are amazingly beautiful....I love the entire look .....The hair is crazy sexy!!


----------



## misha5150 (May 29, 2009)

Oh I LOVE your look!!!  You are sooo ridiculously pretty!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## mello (May 29, 2009)

Thank you guys


----------



## Kimmy4205 (May 29, 2009)

So Gorgeous!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 29, 2009)

omg i thought those lashes were ur own!! wow! u are very pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love your hair too!


----------



## AliVix1 (May 29, 2009)

these do look great! and so do you! sry to ask but what are digital macro modes?


----------



## Asphyxia (May 29, 2009)

Very pretty. I love your eyes!


----------



## dammitjanet10 (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_omg your hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but the whole look is gorgeous!_

 

no joke!  Great look...but your hair!  I've never liked highlights like that in dark hair before, but they look absolutely stunning on you!


----------



## BBJay (May 30, 2009)

Those lashes look amazing and I love your hair.


----------



## luhly4 (May 30, 2009)

this is stunning!


----------



## joey444 (May 30, 2009)

Gorgeous and I want your hair!!!


----------



## dopista (May 30, 2009)

We need a tut for the eye makeup.. pretty please!!


----------



## erynnj (May 30, 2009)

DIES so perfect i love the blonde in your hair makes me want blonde panels again underneath. SIGHHH love it and this look


----------



## PinkPearl (May 30, 2009)

Gorgeous look!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 30, 2009)

this is so gorgeous and glam!!!


----------



## darkorchid (May 30, 2009)

Reeally beautiful. Your pictures are so perfect and clear. A tutorial on the look would be great! 
Thanks for sharing! Look forward to seeing more from you


----------



## MissBrittB87 (May 30, 2009)

Soooooooo Beautiful! I love your hair and makeup. You're lovely


----------



## HayleyVengeance (May 30, 2009)

very pretty!


----------



## nunu (May 30, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## User67 (May 30, 2009)

Very sexy!


----------



## 06290714 (May 30, 2009)

absolutely gaaaaaaaaawgeous!

how'd you get the blonde that light? did you do the color by yourself?


----------



## kyoto (May 30, 2009)

Very sexy!  You have to do a tut for this look.


----------



## Liz2286 (May 30, 2009)

Very hot! Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## juicygirl (May 30, 2009)

omg how i've missed your fotds!!! love the look and i looove your hair! the blond looks so good! <3


----------



## rbella (May 30, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## SoupyGeorge (May 30, 2009)

I am soooo jealous of your hair!  And this look is gorgeous, you're so talented!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 30, 2009)

Love the look! And love your hair! Thinking to do the same now.


----------



## n_c (May 30, 2009)

The pictures came out great! Your makeup looks flawless


----------



## winkietoe (May 30, 2009)

The look is so pretty! And your hair is so gorgeous!


----------



## amberenees (May 30, 2009)

stunning...
simply stunning!!!


----------



## ladyJ (May 30, 2009)

*dies of jealously* You are wayyyy beautiful! I love love the hair!!!


----------



## Arshia (May 31, 2009)

I LOVE IT! the whole look OMG so hot!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (May 31, 2009)

u look fantastic! I love it!


----------



## frocher (May 31, 2009)

I LOVE it!!  Sultry.


----------



## Tahti (May 31, 2009)

Wow, gorgeous! Love your hair too ^_^


----------



## darklocke (May 31, 2009)

omg! You are so gorgeous!


----------



## MissResha (May 31, 2009)

love it


----------



## fintia (May 31, 2009)

pretty!


----------



## elegant-one (May 31, 2009)

Wow, thats hot! You look fantastic


----------



## LMD84 (May 31, 2009)

wow! this is stunning and you put my smokey eyes to shame!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the blending is flawless and you hair is also very pretty!


----------



## PomPoko (May 31, 2009)

Gorgeous, I also love your hair. And your eyebrows


----------



## tara_hearts (May 31, 2009)

Omfg
You are insanely gorgeous.
And your is fierce. I love your coontail tutorial. I'd love to see a pic of your hair straight now so I could see the placement of the blonde in your. Fabulous look.


----------



## mello (May 31, 2009)

Oh myyy!  You guys are far too kind! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




First things first, to everyone that is asking about my hair, the secret is that they're extensions! I USED to have the blonde dyed in but the upkeep for it was ridiculous, and resulted in my hair being super fried. So now I just put my blonde extensions in when I go out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think they're 14 or 16 inches, and I clip one layer underneath all of my hair and two more on either side of my head, under my real hair! I have some individual blonde pieces as well that I will add in occasionally.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AliVix1* 

 
_these do look great! and so do you! sry to ask but what are digital macro modes?_

 
Macro mode is a setting that most cameras have and it allows the camera to focus on closer up objects, so that you can get a lot of detail!

As for a tutorial, you can actually find something VERY similar on MakeupGeek's youtube. Here is the link! I followed the same guidelines basically, just used a few different colors and extended the black past my crease cause my eyes are HUGE haha


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 1, 2009)

This looks gorgeous!


----------



## p3nut (Jun 1, 2009)

wow, your so gorgeous!! & I love the hair! are those blonde pieces real or are those extensions?


----------



## Susanne (Jun 1, 2009)

Gorgeous!! I love this look.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 1, 2009)

You're gorgeous. I love the eyes and you have beautiful hair!


----------



## mello (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Zoffe (Jun 2, 2009)

Hot!


----------



## Meisje (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow, you can carry off this look! It's gorgeous.


----------



## mello (Jun 2, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## link09 (Jun 2, 2009)

I love this look!!! Where do you buy those Quo lashes from?


----------



## mello (Jun 3, 2009)

I got them at Shoppers Drug Mart!


----------



## MSadieMommy (Jun 3, 2009)

very sexy


----------



## mahreez (Jun 3, 2009)

gorgeous!


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Jul 15, 2009)

Your such a pretty gal, talented and your great personality comes through your pictures. With all of that, you have so many career options... I'm sure your going to exceed at all that you choose


----------



## A Ro (Jul 15, 2009)

I love this with all my heart! Gorgeous!


----------



## Adidi (Jul 15, 2009)

OMG- L O V I N' it!


----------



## amrogers78 (Jul 15, 2009)

Love love love!  The hair is unbelievable!!!


----------



## glassy girl (Jul 15, 2009)

wow looks beautiful!!!


----------



## nikki (Jul 15, 2009)

Love It!!!!


----------



## Babylard (Jul 15, 2009)

oh i love your hair =)


----------

